# Ten most popular dog breeds.



## IKE (Dec 14, 2017)

The Labrador Retriever has been the most popular breed for 26 years in a row.

I've got nothing against Labs or any purebred for that matter but our last two dogs were mixed breed pups that came from the animal shelter......both lived long, happy, and well cared for lives until old age took them and we couldn't have ask for better dogs.

I've always had a soft spot for *all* dogs......I've never met a dog that I didn't like but I'll admit that there have been some dogs that I've liked more than others. 


http://www.akc.org/content/news/articles/the-labrador-retriever-wins-top-breed-for-the-26th-year-in-a-row/


----------



## Falcon (Dec 14, 2017)

Dogs don't care if they're on that list  or not !   They're  just happy  to be lucky enough to be living
with a loving owner.


----------



## CeeCee (Dec 14, 2017)

Well Pickles didn't make the top 10 but he's number 1 in my book. 

Think Dachshunds were #13 last year.


----------



## SifuPhil (Dec 14, 2017)

Aaawwwwww, lookit da _puppies_! :smug1:

Although I'm what most folks would call a cat person, I love most all animals equally (alligators and Tasmanian Devils being the sole exceptions). 

But dogs would be a close second place, especially mutts - my first dog as a child was mixed breed from the shelter and was the most fun, loving and protective dog I could have asked for. Purebreds sometime have genetic problems (German Sheperds = bad hips, pugs = respiratory problems, etc) that can be difficult and expensive to deal with. 

Hell, *I'm* a mixed breed, and if I do say so myself I'm VERY loving and protective.


----------



## CindyLouWho (Dec 14, 2017)

My #1 is my 13 1/2 year old beagle. My _bestest_ friend ever.


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Dec 14, 2017)

I love all breeds. My first was a Beagle, then came Labs,German Shepards, a Yorkie and a Pekingese. Last year while visiting my daughter I took my Grandsons to a park.A little boy with the cutest Beagle on a leash wanted to play on the swing set. I offered to hold the dog while he played. When he came back to me I told him I loved the dogs silky soft ears. He told me he likes them to and sucks on them. He very nicely said that if I wanted to I was welcome to suck on one also. I thanked him but declined the offer. I just had to share the story, I thought it was so cute.


----------



## RadishRose (Dec 14, 2017)

Ruth n Jersey said:


> I love all breeds. My first was a Beagle, then came Labs,German Shepards, a Yorkie and a Pekingese. Last year while visiting my daughter I took my Grandsons to a park.A little boy with the cutest Beagle on a leash wanted to play on the swing set. I offered to hold the dog while he played. When he came back to me I told him I loved the dogs silky soft ears. He told me he likes them to and sucks on them. He very nicely said that if I wanted to I was welcome to suck on one also. I thanked him but declined the offer. I just had to share the story, I thought it was so cute.



That's adorable.


----------

